# Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?



## Squeezer (14. Juni 2005)

Möchte mir ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter zulegen ,kann mich zwischen
den beiden Geräten aber nicht entscheiden!
Die Geräte sind ja fast identisch,
das LMS-337 ist in Farbe ,das 480er nicht,
dafür hat das 337er aber im 50 khz Bereich nur 2400 Watt Sendeleistung,
das 480er aber 4000 Watt.
Für welches Gerät würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lustiglutz (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

Das absolute High End Profi Gerät! Lowrance LMS-480 DF TIEFSEE mit eingebautem GPS. Durch den speziellen Doppelfrequenzgeber und eine andere Software ist diese unglaubliche Tiefenabtastung möglich. Macht dort weiter wo die meisten anderen Geräte aufhören. Dadurch perfekt in Norwegen, wo in großen Tiefen auf Heilbutt, Leng und Lump gefischt wird. Auflösung 480 x 480 Bildpunkte. Das bedeutet eine fantastische Bildqualität und eine Fischerkennung, die früher nicht möglich war. Die sensationell hohe Auflösung lässt kleinste, fangentscheidende Details erkennen. Mit GPS und optionalen Seekartendarstellung auf dem Bildschirm sehen Sie Seezeichen, Wracks, Wassertiefen, Kanten, usw. Beeindruckend ist auch die einfache Bedienung. Tiefe bis max 750 Meter. "Spitzensendeleistung 4000 Watt". Geberwinkel 15+35 Grad. Standardgeber. Frequenz 200khz. Bildschirmdiagonale 127mm. Bildschirmbeleuchtung. Zoom 2+4 fach. Fischsymbol in 4 Größen. Fischsichel. Graulinie (Grayline), 16 Grautöne. Simulationsprogramm. Memoryfunktion. Temperatursensor (Im Geber). Geschwindigkeit optional möglich. Tiefenanzeige in Meter. Menüführung in DEUTSCH. Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung. CE- Prüfzeichen. Selbst für professionelle Anwendung geeignet. Beachten Sie auch die hervorragenden Anschlüsse. Dicht und sehr haltbar. Das sind Kleinigkeiten, die leicht übersehen werden. Aber für eine lange Haltbarkeit enorm wichtig sind. Dies ist die Version Festmontage.


Preis: dieses Gerät kpl. mit Geber, Stange, Akku ---> aber kein No Name, Ladegerät, wasserdichte / wasserabweisendeTasche für 755, oo Euro  

Bitte weitere Meinungen 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

hallo squeezer #h

verallgemeinernd fällt ne empfehlung schwer. vielleicht kannst du uns mal etwas zum einsatzbereich zwitchern  dann gibt´s input #h


----------



## Squeezer (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

Moin moin!
Hauptsächlich für Norwegen ,aber auch für die Ostsee!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jetblack (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

Die Entscheidung ist doch eine ganz persönliche! Willst Du Farben, oder nicht. Die unterschiedlichen Leistungen im 50khz Bereich wirst Du in der Ostsee nie wirklich zu spüren bekommen und in Norwegen nur wenn Du wirklich TIEF angeln willst (mein altes 700 Watt X75 hat auch in 150m noch gute Ergebnisse gebracht).

Ein Aspekt solltest Du nicht vergessen - die Farbdisplays ziehen nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich mehr Strom, als die Monochromen. Über die Stromaufnahme der einzelnen Geräte steht auch was in den Bedienungsanleitungen - bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß Lowrance hier mit einem einheitlichen Faktor lügt  - Der reale Verbauch wird sehr "minimalistisch" angegeben ....

Wenn ich die beiden Geräte die ich habe/hatte vergleiche, dann ist das X75 (wohlgemerkt nur mit Sonar) mit einer 7,2 Ah Batterei fast 20 Stunden klargekommen, mein LCX 18 schafft mit der gleichen Batterie (inkl. GPS) nur knapp 3 Stunden.

Wenn Du eine große Batterie im Boot hast mag das egal sein, bei einem Portablen Gerät mit Bleigel Akkus macht das schon einen großen Unterschied!


----------



## Jetblack (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

@Lustiglutz,



> Das absolute High End Profi Gerät


 ist das LCX-111C HD ... Du musst also nicht alles glauben, was irgendwer in die Produktbeschreibung hämmert 

Nur den Preis von diesem Teil will kaum einer Zahlen, und die Größe von diesem Teil kaum jemand in Betracht ziehen (abgesehen vom rabiaten Stromverbrauch)

Was ich bei Lowrance in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht verstehe, ist die permanente "Kreation" neuer Geräte, die sich kaum von den Vorgängern unterscheiden.
Ein LCX 16CI ist eine tolle Kiste - und die liefert (es fehlt halt der Riesenbildschirm des 104 oder 111) quasi die gleiche Funktion, wie die Nachfolger.

Gutes Marketing machts möglich


----------



## Lustiglutz (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

Hallo Jetblack  |wavey: 




			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Lustiglutz,
> 
> ist das LCX-111C HD ... Du musst also nicht alles glauben, was irgendwer in die Produktbeschreibung hämmert
> 
> ...



Was kostet "Dein" Supergerät (LCX-111C HD) ??? 

Ich denke wir sind doch hier alles "Otto- Normal- Angler". Natürlich jeder für sich ein ganz besonderer Fall ;-) .

Wenn ich ein "Super - Extra - Sonder - Spezial - High - Tec - Teil" ---> Fischfinder / Navi / GPS / Echolot / .../ ... / ... brauche um Spaß am Angeln zu haben, sollte ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Ich möchte im Angelurlaub Spaß haben, die Landschaft geniessen, natürlich auch "das gewisse Etwas" in der Angelrute spüren, mich über meine gut gefüllte Frostkiste freuen und schon den nächsten Trip gen Norge planen.

Ich werde mich mit Händen und Füssen und was noch geht, dagegen wehren mein Laptop mit Unterwasserkamera zu verkabeln, X verschiedene Geber und Schwinger und Thermometer, Antennen und weiss der Fuchs was noch alles  anzuschliessen, 120 A/h Batterien in das Boot zu schleppen und mir einen Truck zu mieten, nur um Fisch zu fangen.

---> Ski fahren :  Zum Abfahren einer schwarzen Piste brauche ich keine Klamotten von Spider und nicht den neusten Carver aus Bambus, vielleicht noch "Handmade".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Das ist KEIN persönlicher Angriff, nur meine Meinung. Und die werde ich hier äußern dürfen.*

... Und trotzdem freue ich mich über meinen Lowrance 480 DF  |stolz:  !!!

Gruß Lutz  |wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

@lustiglutz,

das hab ich auch nur gepostet, weil Du immer so schön die Werbeslogans hier rein kopiert hast 

Sicherlich braucht niemand von uns wirklich ein Gerät in der Größe eines mittleren Fernsehers und mit einem Stromverbrauch, der ein mobiles Kernkraftwerk sinnvoll erscheinen läßt.

Keine Ahnung was das hier in .de kostet - in den US werden für den Vollausbau schon mal 2500 USD aufgerufen.


----------



## melis (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*



			
				Squeezer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geräte sind ja fast identisch,
> das LMS-337 ist in Farbe ,das 480er nicht,
> dafür hat das 337er aber im 50 khz Bereich nur *2400* Watt Sendeleistung,
> das 480er aber *4000 *Watt.
> Gruß Thomas


 
Stimmt nicht. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied Farbdisplay. Und das ist dann die Entscheidung. Will ich oder brauche ich nicht. Deswegen kostet das 337 auch ca.70€ mehr.


----------



## Angel-schlageter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lowrance LMS 337c DF oder LMS-480M DF?*

Hallo,

es stimmt doch! Das LMS 337 DF hat bei 200khz nur 2400Watt und bei 50khz die 4000 Watt Leistung.

Das LMS 480 DF hat auf beiden Frequenzen die volle Leistung.

Ich gebe die Frage gerne weiter an den Europachef von Lowrance (John Ezendamm). Der wird das bestätigen. Bei Fragen an mich bitte anrufen unter 05251 21281

Thomas Schlageter


----------

